# Rolltorsteuerung



## acid (14 Februar 2019)

Vermutlich bin ich einfach zu doof um das zu finden, aber welche Anforderungen werden an die Steuerung von elektrischen Rolltoren gestellt? 
Müssen das spezielle "Torsteuerungen" sein?

Hintergrund meiner Frage: An manchen unserer Wänden wächst die Anzahl der Kästechen für Rolltore und diversen Anlagen, die zum Rolltor gehören (Ampeln, Abdichtung, Kennzeichenleser, Beleuchtung, hydraulische Verladerampe, ...) 
Hier wurde nun der Wusch geäußert, alles in einen kleinen Schaltschrank zu verpacken und mit einer einzigen Steuerung zu steuern. Fraglich nun, ob ich einfach so eine Steuerung für ein Rolltor selber bauen darf?


----------



## winnman (14 Februar 2019)

Kannst du ganz einfach umgehen, bau die originale Steuerung in den Kasten und sammle den Rest ein und verwurste das in einer SPS.
Mit den Ausgängen gehst du auf den Vorgesehenen Eingang der Originalsteuerung.


----------



## Loenne (15 Februar 2019)

Hallo acid,

wieso solltest du nicht eine eigene Steuerung bauen können? Wenn Du die fachliche Qualifikation besitzt und die entsprechenden Vorschriften und Normen einhältst sehe ich da kein Problem.
Schau mal HIER !

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2019)

Hallo,
  im Normalfall bekommt man Tore und Ladebrücken auch mit Ampeln als vollständige Maschine, es gibt eine Typ-C Norm für beide Arten von Maschinen. 
  DIN EN 1398_2009-07
  EN 12635:2002+A1:2008
  Tore — Einbau und Nutzung
  Achtung bei der Norm gibt es Anmerkungen
  Also so einfach ist das nicht, Prüfung auf wesentliche Veränderung prüfen usw. 

Ich bearbeite Anlagen mit mehreren hundert Toren, ich rate Dir davon ab.


----------



## aPlauner (15 Februar 2019)

Hallo Acid,
wir haben auch gerade eine Roboteranlage in der Zerre die Rolltore und ein 2-fluegeliges Drehfluegeltor beinhaltet.
Ein guter Anhaltspunkt zum Thema ist die DGVU-Veroeffentlichung "208-022 Tueren und Tore".
https://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/208-022.pdf
Um dem ganzen Zinnober mit den speziellen Normen fuer Tueren und Tore aus dem Weg zu gehen, kaufen wir fertige
Torsteuerungen mit passenden Schnittstellen. Die Ansteuerungen bzw. Abfragen, z.B. Auf, Zu, Not-Halt, Abfrage Endlagen 
erfolgen dann ueber eine zentrale SPS.
Somit werden die sicherheitsrelevanten Aspekte, wie Schließkantenueberwachung, Anwesenheitserkennung bei Drehfluegeltoren
etc. in der Torsteuerung realisiert. Das alles in Eigenregie zutun, ist sicher auch moeglich, aber meines Erachtens nach recht sportlich.
An der Stelle moechte ich gleich eine passende Frage in die Runde werfen.
Wir haben aktuell fuer das 2-fluegelige Drehfluegeltor einen Antrieb vom Hersteller G... in Planung. Die Schnittstelle ist mehr als duerftig.
Koennt Ihr mir einen professionellen Hersteller von industrietauglichen Drehfluegeltoren nennen, der eine gescheite Schnittstelle nach
außen hat?

Gruß und Danke


----------

